# John deere 567



## Haymakingjake (Sep 9, 2014)

Today I was baling and my door on my JD 567 baler kept coming open and I could not shit unless I ejected the partial bale. I kept baling and the net wrap wrapped just fine but something is obviously wrong. I set my bales at 67 for size and wrapp them 2.9 to 3.2 wraps. The door would usually come open just enough to set of the sensor around 57 size wise. Later today I was on my last field I broke a belt and only had a couple bales to make so I removed the belt and finished sounds stupid right but my father insisted I finish but with the missing belt the door would open at 24 size. I am just wondering. If this has happened to anyone. It has happened were tha baler is reaching full and I hit a bump and it opens bit I can always get it to shut except today. I run my baler on a JD 4240 I just don't even know where this problem is coming from


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Check the door latches first of all, there's one on each side that when you close the door they go over a stop and latch. They have a grease zerk and if left un serviced they will barely work. Mine tend to rattle open going down the road so i just make sure I close it before I start. If they aren't latching properly then that could be why the door is opening. The next possibility is that your pressure is absurdly high which could cause the latches to come undone at a certain bale size if they haven't been greased/aren't latching properly. That could also explain the broken belt. Third possibility is that your back door is bent and that's why it won't close/latch/stay closed till the bales are full. Did you buy the baler used? If so then it may have been improperly operated and had oversize bales repeatedly made with it which can cause major damage. If not, have you ever overfilled the bales or baled high moisture hay that would be heavy/dense enough to bend the machine?


----------



## Haymakingjake (Sep 9, 2014)

Today they hay was plenty wet out my father insisted in getting it rolled up. I bought the baler used three years ago and have probably ran around five thousand bales through it which have have always been around 67 i can think of two times I have made a 72 but other than that 67 it under have been the size. I will for sure check the latches. The splices in my belts are getting old that's why it think my belt broke. It broke right at a splice right as a heavy damp wad if alfalfa went in.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

How many total rolls through it? I take it most of your hay has some good moisture which means heavy bales. As for the splices, did the belt itself tear away from the splice or did the splice metal joint separate? If it was just the two metal bits separating you just need to get new baler belt splice pins and replace yours. They are a wear item and need to be replaced every couple thousand bales on average. Also, close the baler door fully and jump out the tractor and take a look at where the bottom of the door meets the rest of the baler. It should be straight and should fit in and mesh with the rest of the machine pretty well. If it doesn't your door is probably bent. A little bend is ok, but excessive bend can cause the issues you were describing.


----------



## Haymakingjake (Sep 9, 2014)

My hay is usually dry as a bone a put up mostly grass straw and corn stalks. Some alfalfa. My door is not bent I should of probably replaced my splices before the start of season. It tore away right at the splice my belts have good life in them yet


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you tried adjusting gate latches clearance by changing position of shims? It's possible the tractor remote valve is leaking off internally allowing gate to open. To check scv for the problem reverse hoses or use other scv if tractor is equipped with more than one scv. Another problem could be packing leakage on one or both gate cylinders.


----------



## Haymakingjake (Sep 9, 2014)

I switched my hoses on the tractor last night still in the field and didn't help. My cylinders don't seem to be leaking. I have not checked or even looked at the gate latches


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

One can not look at cylinders and determine if the piston packing is leaking internally. Reversing SCV hoses will only correct a leaking SCV poppet valve if the other 1/2 of valves aren't leaking. I'll advise to get a 5000 psi gauge,install a male JD coupler tip,plug into breakaway,activate lever and check for internal leakage of SCV. This advice is coming from a former JD dealer service manager that supervised repair of the JD 10-40 series tractors until I left the dealership in '87


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

OK Jim Now that the cat is out of the bag have i have a list of JD questions for you! Just kidding.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If its not the gate latch actuating rod getting held up, it is more likely the gate latches themselves. They need replacing time to time.( J shaped) If the latches go into the locked position the door will not open regardless of a bad cylinder seal if they are in good shape and adjusted properly.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

carcajou said:


> If the latches go into the locked position the door will not open regardless of a bad cylinder seal if they are in good shape and adjusted properly.


And may _I ask where you heard that FAIRY TALE?? Yes I agree gate latches can get out of adjustment requiring changing shims & latches have been known to get stretched out of shape._


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

carcajou said:


> OK Jim Now that the cat is out of the bag have i have a list of JD questions for you! Just kidding.


What cat is out of the bag? I hate cats. Oh I know what you mean now that I'm OLD!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> And may _I ask where you heard that FAIRY TALE?? Yes I agree gate latches can get out of adjustment requiring changing shims & latches have been known to get stretched out of shape._


This reads rather rude. Not sure that is your intention.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm sorry but I fail to see how fairy tale is rude but I have not problem restating my question. I guess Oldtimers has control of me today.

Here's an excerpt from Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Colloquially, a "fairy tale" or "fairy story" can also mean any farfetched story or tall tale; it is used especially of any story that not only is not true, but could not possibly be true.

*carcajou may I please ask where you heard or read that if the gate cylinder packing has failed on the tailgate on a JD 567 rd baler that the gate would stay closed until a bale was completely formed?*

*Thank you,Jim *


----------



## Haymakingjake (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey guess what guys all it was a broken latch. Makes me sound dumb but hey it looks to be a simple fix it's easy to over look the obvious reasons something is not working especially when your angry it's getting dark out and some one else is chewing your ass because they think your equipment is a piece if shit.


----------



## Haymakingjake (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks though I learned a lot if reasons something like this would happen and will remember them because I got a lot of hay making to do sense I'm only 19


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Haymakingjake said:


> Thanks though I learned a lot if reasons something like this would happen and will remember them because I got a lot of hay making to do sense I'm only 19


Don't worry too much, I'm only 18 and have gone through the school of hard knocks like you're doing and I understand what it feels like to get over ruled by your dad. Keep your chin up, there'll be better days. I rolled over a thousand 4x6 rolls my first season by myself with one tractor. Good luck!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> I'm sorry but I fail to see how fairy tale is rude but I have not problem restating my question. I guess Oldtimers has control of me today.
> 
> Here's an excerpt from Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Jim you misunderstood my previous post. I was taking about the external rod seal not the internal packing. You having a bad day? :huh:


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

@jake so glad you got it figured out. That's why most of us join this great site to receive and give help to one another. Have a great hay day!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

carcajou said:


> Jim you misunderstood my previous post. I was taking about the external rod seal not the internal packing. You having a bad day? :huh:


No bad day for me. I didn't comprehend bad cyl seal stated by you indicated you were referring to external seal as I was thinking it meant piston seal.which has 2 different affects on baler operation. Oh well that's why these forums are referred to as "discussion forums". No offence intended & have a nice day,Jim


----------

